# 8 Seconds



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Airboat Redfishing & Back Water BayFishing Action*
It's Redfish Rodeo time and the Capt's of Castaway Lodge have been coming out of the shoot taking the buzzer to 8 seconds on every ride. Explosive action on schools of Redfish solid and bursting the slot to 32" have come to hand on both artificial lures and live bait. Talk about kicking Septebmer off right! Light Northerly winds and blown up tides seem to be the ticket. Tides have at times had the water in the parking lot at the boat ramp here in Seadrift. Capt. Donnie Heath stumbled into his career best Redfish at 32" on topwater scouting ahead of trips. Capt. Nathan Beabout worked up solid numbers on soft plastics including pumpkin/chart and chicken on a chain colors. Trout numbers looked good on hardware with guests of Brian P. but day 2 was a Redfish meltdown that started off a great run over the big weekend. Capt. James Cunningham hit me by text early telling me they were "surrounded" by Redfish and guests were having a ball. Capt. Chris Cady had several days by airboat and that was a lot of fun for guests of Yaw's Construction and JM Green.






We're looking for stable water levels when fishing takes off at this pace and that has a lot to do with where the fish are going to be day to day. Saturday's extreme success met a slower action on Sunday with Capt. James Cunnigham reporting early that the tide had come up what seemed like two feet overnight. Sure enough that made for some challenges with the fish changing locations and pushing into farther reaching shallows. Wendi Haffelder fishing with her husband and Capt. Donnie Heath struggled to find numbers but she managed a solid 31" Redfish and that just made the day. Capt. James located the fish at the mouth of a bayou and he said "we caught one fish on the first stop and then hit a wall until the last stop when we found them packed up tight and managed full limits. Capt. Chris Cady working by airboat on the big tide reported lots of near 20" Redfish coming to hand. He said "we must have caught 80 almost 20's" with guests of JM Green taking solid numbers and lots of action.

*Flounder Gigging*
We've got a around 55 nights of Flounder Gigging left before the season closes November 1 for the Winter break. Every day approaching November will take us closer and closer to the Fall run and we've got the team to put you in the middle of the action. Combine a bayfishing trip with an evening of Flounder Gigging for a great combination trip and experience the best of the Texas mid-coast.






*Teal & Alligator*
We've got the usual reports on Teal with solid numbers that have been here and gone and then more have shown up. Reports seem to indicate birds holding North of us and we're just starting to get Hummingbirds here at the lodge. Yep, they tend to correlate and migrate at similar times. Alligator have been pusing around on the freshwater inflows and we're set for a big time with lots of hunters getting ready to get wet and muddy.






*New Sportsmen's Complex *
Guests have been marveling over all the new facitlities and just enjoying the heck out of their visits here to the lodge. We continue to dial in all the processes and the biggest movement has been in the game cleaning facility. We are fully functional there with our new hanging board coming on line. We're in the final stages of the creative for the look of the new header and it should be here in the next week.

Check dates and inquire at *Calendar*

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics with a lot of great guests.


----------

